# Recall nightmare



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, can anyone give me advice on recall, 
Tilly is fine when we're out the back garden, 
But the min there's a distraction or she sees freedom the concentration goes out the window, 
Even with treats she won't come back ,
If I go towards her she thinks it's a game of chase and runs off. Even when I change the tone of my voice, this could go on for about 20mins. 

I'm like a mad woman then who has no control over my puppy, 

When I do get her back in, she will do any command I give her, (like as if butter wouldn't melt in her mouth) 😡😡😡

Any tips? 


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A long lin. all you neex to do is stand on the line and reinforce to recall. . it gives her the freedom of being off lead but you get to keep controle. she will also then learn not ignore you. im going to have to start it agaim with delta as her new trick is if she gets e hos ball she wond come near me. 

you need to alow her to make the mistake so you can teach her what it is she is me.t to do. 

you can get a long training line that drags on the ground (not a flexi) at the pet shop but they are cheeper online. or you can use a long bit of washing line. 

dont try and catch her just call her stand on lime and real her incalling her. you dont want to drag her in you just want to take away her option to run and reinforce that she comes.when called.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

kendal said:


> A long lin. all you neex to do is stand on the line and reinforce to recall. . it gives her the freedom of being off lead but you get to keep controle. she will also then learn not ignore you. im going to have to start it agaim with delta as her new trick is if she gets e hos ball she wond come near me.
> 
> you need to alow her to make the mistake so you can teach her what it is she is me.t to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kendal, sounds nice and easy,😄 in writing😃 will defo start that training when she's back to her self after opp today x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeanie - Teddy is nearly 2 years old and his recall is terrible now. (It was never that great, but I thought we were getting there ) Going to have to do what Kendal suggested, too, but I am also going to try a whistle in the back garden first to see if the change of tone might make a difference.
I sympathise with you - I had to walk up the street after Teddy yesterday, not looking at him and pretending I wasn't chasing him. (He had escaped out of the garden gate). I was trying to look calm, but I was terrified he would go on the road and get hurt. Def back to the drawing board for me and him, the little stinker.


----------



## sbax (Mar 8, 2012)

Please can you tell me what breeder you got Tilly from? She is SO beautiful & exactly what I think I am looking for.
Recall : have only succeeded with my lab. bitch by using food rewards, short distance practising, and walking away. Still not 100% reliable - have no confidence in her stopping & returning if there is something/ other dog/ exciting smell elsewhere. Keep going - long lead every day - and never letting her get away with it sounds v.g advice. Good Luck!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If she looks like she is going to do ' an off' make off in the opposite direction, making silly squeaky noises, I have yet to meet a dog yet whos curiosity doesn't get the better of them and they follow. I also used to 'hide' from weller so he learnt to keep an eye on me and see where our walk was heading. If he started to look worried as he couldn't see me I would make a silly noise from my hiding place and he would come seek me out.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Good advice, Karen. My granddaughter always plays 'hide' with Teddy and he always goes looking for her. (He likes her better than me though) I will give it a go tomorrow and see what happens. He IS a nosy wee thing, but he is also great at dodging a hand coming towards his collar, no matter how sneaky I am. Think I need one of those nooses they use on the dog rescue shows, lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks all all yer advice guys, when she is back on form I'll be starting the recall straight away x 😉wish me luck x 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You'll probably want to try this after you've done the long line training.

Take some high value treats out. Really tasty ones ie frankfurter sausage, cooked sausage, liver, beef jerky, something not their normal.

Before you let them off the lead in the park, do a couple of simple commands, something so they know you have lovely tasty treats in store.

Once off lead they need to go and explore their surrounds first, so no command will really work. Give them a bit of time. As you walk along and you want them to follow you roughly in the same direction, try "This Way' or something similar.

When you really want them to come back to you (start with simple recalls if possible), call their name to attract their attention and the recall command "Come" or something similar. You need to be more exciting than what they are exploring. You may need to bend down low, arms out wide, shout their name and command very enthusiastically. But Dont Nag. Nagging in the long run sets them up to know they can recall after say 4th or 5th time of calling. If they ignore it, use different words enthusiastically or gestures, anything to get their attention, wave arms, clap, sing, lie down on the ground. They esp like you lying down Be brave run gently in the opposite direction, they will follow and enjoy the running game with you.

Play hide and seek so they learn to keep a look out for you, not just the other way round.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

sbax said:


> Please can you tell me what breeder you got Tilly from? She is SO beautiful & exactly what I think I am looking for.
> Recall : have only succeeded with my lab. bitch by using food rewards, short distance practising, and walking away. Still not 100% reliable - have no confidence in her stopping & returning if there is something/ other dog/ exciting smell elsewhere. Keep going - long lead every day - and never letting her get away with it sounds v.g advice. Good Luck!


Hi Sue, 
I got Tilly off a (breeder)???????? In Co.Wicklow in Ireland, I would not recommend this breeder as Tilly was very unhealthy puppy when we got her, 
Jo jo's Honey is very similar to Tilly and I think she is hoping to breed Honey at some stage, keep a look out, 

Best of luck with ur search x 


Jeanie x


----------

